# Cia Developed Tools To Spy On Mac Computers



## Cheryl (Mar 24, 2017)

WikiLeaks released documents that included a cache of information -  

in NYT :  https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/23/technology/cia-spying-mac-computers-wikileaks.html?emc=edit_th_20170324&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=62945857


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 24, 2017)

If you go on what happened to the CBS reporter's Mac was hacked that this is been abused by the government for long time! So to me this is old news!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 24, 2017)

So what happened to the lawsuit or is it still in court limbo?


----------

